# Wut is a Takao?



## TK 421 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey, I'm quite new to this forum and this babbles me




shelley said:


> Bonus panel for last comic
> 
> And now: How to catch a Takao


 

what's a takao?

Thank you!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2010)

Takao is the man.

And this is a very funny comic.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Takao is the man.
> 
> And this is a very funny comic.



He's never competed in 3x3?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2010)

You should stop making threads.


----------



## blade740 (Sep 29, 2010)

Takao is my nemesis. He's the reason I have a big stack of second place certificates.


----------



## ianini (Sep 29, 2010)

A Takao is a Square-1 solving robot.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

qqwref said:


> You should stop making threads.


 
This belongs in the One Answer Question thread. Mike, you were quite gracious to this young lad.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 29, 2010)

ianini said:


> A Takao is a Square-1 *blind*solving robot.



Fix'd.
But Mike's got an edge on him there.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> This belongs in the One Answer Question thread.


 
You don't think it belongs in the original thread where Shelley had posted it?


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 29, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> You don't think it belongs in the original thread where Shelley had posted it?


 
you mean the comic thread?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 30, 2010)

NO THE OTHER THREAD THAT SHELLEY POSTED IT IN.

Son, I am dissapoint.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 30, 2010)

Whyusosrs?: Look at how he spelled "what" in the title. Did you expect anything better?


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

Whyusosrs?


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 30, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Whyusosrs?


 Haven't heard that joke before


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone know how to contact him? He filmed the finals at the Houston Open 2009, which I was in. If he still has it, I'd like to get the good quality footage he took.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 30, 2010)

There is only one way

http://imgur.com/euXFA.jpg


----------



## shelley (Nov 30, 2010)

Haha, nice. But how do you know which city he's in?


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2010)

Hahahahaha blade wins.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 30, 2010)

shelley said:


> Haha, nice. But how do you know which city he's in?


 
He is in EVERY city.


----------



## shelley (Nov 30, 2010)

blade740 said:


> He is in EVERY city.


 
I see. I guess he's just careful to attend only one competition at any given time to avoid blowing his cover.


----------

